# Goes Backwards in 2nd gear



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a Craftsman 25" 8hp identical to this photo. Bought it second hand from a guy who fixes them. It must be fairly old but works well and is well built. Starts on first pull (I use TCW3 2 stroke oil in the gas.)
My question is this: I have never had a first gear and sometimes in second, if on a slight incline, the blower moves backwards under power. I suspect the friction wheel is not aligned properly on the drive plate via the gear selector. I replaced the friction wheel thanks to Donyboy73 and his videos, but cannot find anything on how to adjust the position of the friction wheel relative to the gear selector position on the handlebars. I would suspect I am missing a speed at the other end - that one is not that important to me. In heavy snow, I would like to use 2nd gear but it does not always work right. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. Great forum!


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry Photo did not upload


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Can't tell much from the photo, but, look for any type of adjuster between the gear change lever and the point it goes into the tractor portion of the snow blower. your will have to move the friction disk more towards center in neutral. When in neutral the disk should hit dead center on the drive disk.. If you can post some photos of the gear shift rods that might help.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

What happens in other gears?

I think you're on the right track thinking the speed-control setup is misadjusted, although going backwards in 2nd would be a pretty severe misadjustment!

It would be helpful if you could phost photos of the linkage from the control lever down to the wheel-drive gearbox, and remove the gearbox cover and post photos of its innards - preferably with the speed selector in neutral. Or halfway between "1" and reverse if there's no specific neutral position.

I'm wondering if something is rigged wrong, or possibly the linkage rod between the speed control lever and gearbox is bent.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I will get some better photos this weekend. 20-40cm of snow coming on Saturday night. I suspect it is mis-adjusted as the fellow that sold it to me said no one ever uses first or second anyway and the friction wheel was in bad shape when I replaced it. Love the machine. This year was a real test as we have a real winter this year.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Taurus 

What is the model number of it ??


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Model number is C950-52677-7.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Might as well add another question to my first. I found a manual online that specifies Sunoco Prestige 740AEP grease for auger gearbox. Any idea for equivalent in today's product? I might as well look into that whe I try to adjust the friction wheel alignment.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know the equivalent for the Sunoco product but using "00" grease would be a good idea. It's just slightly thicker than oil but thinner than what you think grease is. It's used for lubricant in most riding mower geared transaxles. It's good protection. It flows better at cold temps where grease seems to just clump and stick in one spot.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I think you are bang on for the 00 grease. I have never seen it here, but then again I haven't looked too hard. In Canada we have Canadian Tire and Princess auto. We also have NAPA and CarQuest. Am I on the right track or should I go to the one power equipmant repair depot I know of?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can find 00 at NAPA here in the states. I never know with Canada but you can give them a call and find out if, when and how much. I'd call around for best price and availability. 

NAPA AUTO PARTS


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I took a photo of the gear mechanism of the blower. I found a manual online similar to my machine that says to loosen locknut and adjust rod while blower is in 6th gear until friction wheel is at far right. I think I will make do until spring as we are getting hammered today with a blizzard. Also attached a photo of my front yard a week or so ago about 20 feet from my front window.

Thanks to all in the forum for your continuing help.


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

I usually adjust from neutral, friction wheel will be in the center of the drive disk. Flip the machine up on it's bucket, take off the bottom pan and now you can see where the disk is.

While you have it open, check the condition of the disk. They're cheap and easy to replace. You might as well replace the belts while you're at it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Taurus, let us know how it turns out


----------

